# 95 Altima Exhaust Diagram



## spepi (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a diagram? I am looking for the part # for the Catalytic converter hanger, that bolts to the flange....
thanks


----------



## spepi (Jan 20, 2004)

delete me..


----------

